# my gbatemp ban



## pleaseitwasntme (Mar 1, 2010)

Please dont delete my thread.. i think this is the right section.

my account Unfortune was banned for posting goatse even though the picture and the link did not USED to be goatse, but suddenly it got changed. then i got banned until march 6th!
i made a new account (called wtfunfortune) and told him this but that got banned too. Then OSW said he DIDNT BELIEVE Me anymore since the link i posted got turned into goatse too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





then i got IP banned!! now im using a proxy..


Please, unban my Unfortune account! you can delete these 2 accounts i made...

also, if you are still going to ban me for some reason, for not being careful about hotlinking pictures or something, PLEASE at least dont make it an IP ban!! make it a temporary one (like it used to be....)
thank you..


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 1, 2010)

If you're going to make new accounts anyway, why not chose a new name and pretend it's not you?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not that I'm suggesting breaking the rules or anything!


----------



## worlok375 (Mar 1, 2010)

*sigh* Why didn't you just wait until march 6th?


----------



## pleaseitwasntme (Mar 1, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> *sigh* Why didn't you just wait until march 6th?



I can't! I would now! But OSW now IP  banned me!


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 1, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:
			
		

> If you're going to make new accounts anyway, why not chose a new name and pretend it's not you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably because he doesn't want to use a proxy all the time.


----------



## pleaseitwasntme (Mar 1, 2010)

jakethekiller said:
			
		

> Danny Tanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yeah. Too many ads popping up. And that banner at the top. ANNOYING. and my old account just got to 300 posts! OMFG I CANT LOSE IT!


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 1, 2010)

pleaseitwasntme said:
			
		

> jakethekiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm that is what you get for posting those pictures those are your consequences.  Now you learned that posting bad pictures is bad.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh for the love of... listen fella, you weren't banned for the image link to goatse. We were willing to give you the benefit of the doubt that the image actually had changed. It wouldn't even have been the first time that has happened here. What put the nail in the coffin was that you also uploaded a zip file that contained goatse. There is no way that could have been altered. That had to be done manually, and it had to have been you.

Topic closed, the staff will contact you with a verdict soon.


----------

